# Graphite shafts in the cold.



## Feyd888

Hi all. last season I picked up a new set of clubs. Goliath axis set with graphite shafts on all clubs except the sand wedge and putter. I live in a small house and have no room to store them inside for the off season. A buddy of mine experssed some concern regarding the graphite shafts being left out in the storage shed in the extreme cold weather we get here in Edmonton. (can get down into the -40c range during the day, and well below that at night for a couple weeks at a time here)should I try to find somewhere to keep them during the frigid winter months to keep the warm or should they be fine?
thnx


----------



## broken tee

Feyd888 said:


> Hi all. last season I picked up a new set of clubs. Goliath axis set with graphite shafts on all clubs except the sand wedge and putter. I live in a small house and have no room to store them inside for the off season. A buddy of mine experssed some concern regarding the graphite shafts being left out in the storage shed in the extreme cold weather we get here in Edmonton. (can get down into the -40c range during the day, and well below that at night for a couple weeks at a time here)should I try to find somewhere to keep them during the frigid winter months to keep the warm or should they be fine?
> thnx


According to How.com the answere is no their answer was leaving them in the trunk of the car during summer the heat can get as high as 200f and weaken the epoxy.

I would suggest, if your better half doesn't object, is take the clubs out of the bag and store them under the bed or behind the couch.
Being married for almost fourty years I can always help someone get in trouble with the boss.


----------



## Surtees

as long as you dont hit them when they are that cold you should be right but as brokentee said if you could just store the graphite shafted clubs inside you shouldn't have a worry.


----------



## Feyd888

broken tee said:


> Being married for almost fourty years I can always help someone get in trouble with the boss.


lol I dont usualy have any troubles getting my self in trouble with the boss un assisted but under the bed sounds like a good plan thnx


----------



## Feyd888

Surtees said:


> as long as you dont hit them when they are that cold you should be right but as brokentee said if you could just store the graphite shafted clubs inside you shouldn't have a worry.


yeah I figgured as much never had a problem with my graphite fishing rods that are stored out and sometimes even used in very cold conditions while ice fishing. just mabye they are a different kind of graphite or what not. 

Only storing the graphite clubs would be all of them except the SW and putter.


----------



## Surtees

lol oh well then I didn't realise you had graphite in your irons too....


----------



## Powerfade

My personal experience: In 1995 I put my clubs away after the season in a corner of an enclosed, unheated screen porch attached to the back of my garage. Soon after, I got downsized and began working 70-hour workweeks as a self-employed “free man”. The clubs stayed there until my retirement and return to golf in 2007. Temps ranged from the 90’s in the summer to periods of below-zero (f) in the winter. 

Those years in storage had the following effects:

The bag was about 30% covered in a thin mildew/mold. Took a little scrubbing to clean up. Ended up replacing the bag mid-season due to developing cracks and minor rips.

The grips weathered pretty well, but I did replace them

The steel shafts showed small patches of surface rust, quickly dispatched with an SOS pad. Cleaned up like new.

The graphite shafts showed no ill effects and wiped clean with a damp cloth. I’m still hitting one of them four seasons later.

While not optimal, I don’t see (or have) a problem with “cold storage”. Heck, I doubt anyone here has kept a set of clubs for as long as mine were stored. 

You might want to make room inside for your balls and shoes. 

I still have a dozen “new” Top Flites that were in that bag when I first put it away. Afraid to hit ‘em…


----------

